# Inci



## Lindy (Mar 27, 2013)

When labeling cosmetics in the US plus soaps in the rest of the world you are required to use INCI (_International Nomenclature of Cosmetic Ingredients) _following are some of the best INCI lists I've been able to find:

Making Cosmetics  This one is very complete but does not include the INCI's for Soap.

Oshun Supply.  This one has the INCI for most of the oils when used in soap.  Now if you are making liquid soap then you will use Potassium instead of Sodium.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is the list that I use personally. I've gathered this from all the searches I have had to do for Canadian labeling.... :Kitten Love: 

View attachment INCI Ingredient Name Translator.pdf


----------

